# Electrical Tape to Repair Bellows is an Abomination



## JohnFranklin

Absolutely disgusting.  I marvel at the ignorance of the vulgar folk who resort to such crude measures.  The camera is ruined after the tape is applied, that much is obvious.  The chemicals on the tape will transfer to the original material and permanently destroy it, as it cannot be removed without damage.  Yet, I continue to read tutorials on the internet advocating for this very practice!

Look at this poor camera, ruined by an amateur who did not even attempt to match the color: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is not conservation.  It is destruction.  These camera bellows were often made of leather, which means you should use _leather_ to repair the light leaks! 

The leather should be thinly pared and attached with a reversible adhesive such as methyl cellulose, rice starch paste, or wheat paste.  Another technique would be to use Japanese kozo paper (known to the English as Mulberry paper), and attached with the methyl cellulose, rice starch or wheat paste and then painted black with professional conservation quality acrylic paint. 

Here is another destroyed camera with electrical tape all over the front: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The amateur fiend even proudly photographs the electrical tape next to the camera.  Electrical tape is for electricians, not photographers.

What do you think is going to happen when that tape is removed years later?  My goodness, it is quite horrendous to imagine!  *The camera has lost all collectible value.*  After this abomination, the camera will have to be fully restored using new materials at a great cost. 

The historical and cultural value of these cameras are being destroyed.

Stop this madness!


----------



## Braineack

i don't even think electricians use that worthless goo-tape.


----------



## astroNikon

well maybe the photographer was trying to quickly fix problems to use the bellows, versus conservation.  You should continue to write detailed articles for people who want to conserve bellows and other vintage equipment.  And also offer suggestions on people who are trying to quick fix issues such as this.


----------



## Ysarex

Cool! red racing stripes.

Joe


----------



## Dave442

I we didn't have people doing those things then there would be no collectables


----------



## john.margetts

If the red tape renders the bellows light tight then it is an excellent repair. Cameras are for using, not conserving.


----------



## webestang64

At least it's electrical tape, I had a guy come into the camera store to drop off his film and he had to remove the scotch tape holding his camera back on.


----------



## limr

john.margetts said:


> If the red tape renders the bellows light tight then it is an excellent repair. Cameras are for using, not conserving.


----------



## Deleted member 215987

I think it looks sexy!


----------



## table1349

JohnFranklin said:


> Absolutely disgusting.  I marvel at the ignorance of the vulgar folk who resort to such crude measures.  The camera is ruined after the tape is applied, that much is obvious.  The chemicals on the tape will transfer to the original material and permanently destroy it, as it cannot be removed without damage.  Yet, I continue to read tutorials on the internet advocating for this very practice!
> 
> Look at this poor camera, ruined by an amateur who did not even attempt to match the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not conservation.  It is destruction.  These camera bellows were often made of leather, which means you should use _leather_ to repair the light leaks!
> 
> The leather should be thinly pared and attached with a reversible adhesive such as methyl cellulose, rice starch paste, or wheat paste.  Another technique would be to use Japanese kozo paper (known to the English as Mulberry paper), and attached with the methyl cellulose, rice starch or wheat paste and then painted black with professional conservation quality acrylic paint.
> 
> Here is another destroyed camera with electrical tape all over the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amateur fiend even proudly photographs the electrical tape next to the camera.  Electrical tape is for electricians, not photographers.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen when that tape is removed years later?  My goodness, it is quite horrendous to imagine!  *The camera has lost all collectible value.*  After this abomination, the camera will have to be fully restored using new materials at a great cost.
> 
> The historical and cultural value of these cameras are being destroyed.
> 
> Stop this madness!



I must concur with our querulously verbose OP.  Electrical Tape should definitely have not been used. The person should have used duct tape.







Personally I would suggest using camo duct tape so the repair couldn't bee seen.





I must progress now to my terrace as it is in need of truncation via the use of a mechanical cutter. I bid you all well until our next assemblage at this most revered symposium.


----------



## astroNikon

JohnFranklin said:


> Look at this poor camera, ruined by an amateur who did not even attempt to match the color:


Actually, after some extensive, in-depth research and review, I do believe the "amateur" spent significant time in creating a color coordinated solution to their dilemma.

If you pay particular attention to the red color of the release button in the background, you will find a very good color match between the two.

Maybe the owner spent significant time in coordinating and finding proper color tape to complete his mastery of not only restoration but providing more or an artistic flair to his end solution.  Maybe, the owner didn't even had a bellows light leak.


----------



## table1349

Ysarex said:


> Cool! red racing stripes.
> 
> Joe


Much better than the other kind of "racing stripes."


----------



## 480sparky

If the bellows was 'repaired', albeit incorrectly, simply due to it having light leaks, then the best solution would be to replace the bellows?

So.......... _replace the bellows_.  Problem solved.



gryphonslair99 said:


> Personally I would suggest using camo duct tape so the repair couldn't bee seen...........



So where do you find this 'camo duct tape'?  I've looked everywhere, but can't see where anyone stocks it.


----------



## Designer

480sparky said:


> So where do you find this 'camo duct tape'?  I've looked everywhere, but can't see where anyone stocks it.


Well, isn't that kind of the point?


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> If the bellows was 'repaired', albeit incorrectly, simply due to it having light leaks, then the best solution would be to replace the bellows?
> 
> So.......... _replace the bellows_.  Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would suggest using camo duct tape so the repair couldn't bee seen...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you find this 'camo duct tape'?  I've looked everywhere, but can't see where anyone stocks it.
Click to expand...

Duck 1-7/8 in. x 10 yds. Realwoods Camouflage Print All-Purpose Duct Tape-1409574 - The Home Depot
Shop Scotch 1.88-in x 30-ft Duct Tape at Lowes.com
Duck 1.88x10yd Real Woods Camoflauge Duct Tape (1409574) - Duct Tape - Ace Hardware


One does not simply "replace" the bellows my good man.  One must of course find the proper vintage of leather in the proper shade of color.  One then must have it properly done by an experienced restorer so as to be able to provide the proper provonance that the restoration has been properly been done in the proper manner.  All very tooty snooty you know.


----------



## 480sparky

One does not need to locate 'snooty vintage leather'. One only needs to find the proper craftsman who can easily _emulate  _vintage leather when making a bellows.

Vintage hoi-piloi not necessary.


----------



## chuasam

If it works,  who cares? Cameras are meant to be used and not admired.


----------



## unpopular

Restoration of an antique is one thing (though I agree, it'd be better to have bellows built), fixing a pinhole in a snap on a working camera is another. Sure, it'd be better to do it the "right way" but in a pinch I don't see much wrong with patching a pinhole with gaffers tape, duct tape, chewing gum, whatever. Eventually you'll replace the bellows anyway.


----------



## unpopular

chuasam said:


> If it works,  who cares? Cameras are meant to be used and not admired.



It depends on the camera. A $15K Deardorf you'll want to put in the money for a proper bellows restoration, and depending on your philosophy regarding original materials on such a project then you'll want to keep as much of the bellows as possible. Like I said, this is fine for restoring an antique, it's another for fixing a camera that you use.


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> One does not need to locate 'snooty vintage leather'. One only needs to find the proper craftsman who can easily _emulate  _vintage leather when making a bellows.
> 
> Vintage hoi-piloi not necessary.


It is correct that you do not need to locate "snooty vintage leather" as the proper craftsman would be responsible for such an endeavor. 

If one wishes to emulate one could of course just use this.... https://www.amazon.com/Match-Patch-...=1474668533&sr=8-2&keywords=leather+duck+tape
Nothing like leather duct tape for the gentil crowd you know.


----------



## petrochemist

unpopular said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it works,  who cares? Cameras are meant to be used and not admired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the camera. A $15K Deardorf you'll want to put in the money for a proper bellows restoration, and depending on your philosophy regarding original materials on such a project then you'll want to keep as much of the bellows as possible. Like I said, this is fine for restoring an antique, it's another for fixing a camera that you use.
Click to expand...


The other end of the stick would be my £1 folding Agfa. (Which may well have other issues as well as leaking bellows). Only a fool would spend loads of time & expensive materials sorting the bellows on that. If everything else is actually working, new bellows MIGHT make it worth £30, but only if your lucky with your buyers! Not worth the effort of a proper repair, but with a quick patch up it might be a fun toy to play with...


----------



## unpopular

petrochemist said:


> If everything else is actually working, new bellows MIGHT make it worth £30



$60 camera with $250 bellows.


----------



## table1349

chuasam said:


> If it works,  who cares? Cameras are meant to be used and not admired.


How can one exist with such a bohemian arritude.


----------



## table1349

unpopular said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everything else is actually working, new bellows MIGHT make it worth £30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $60 camera with $250 bellows.
Click to expand...

Appearances my good man, one must keep up appearances.


----------



## compur

This is how I once repaired the bellows on a Mamiya Six folder:

Mamiya

I don't know if the OP would approve but I think I preserved the appearance of the camera at least. I did use a small piece of tape in the process but it was gaffers tape which is a flexible, durable non-plastic product made of rubberized cloth and is not at all like most tapes. Only a small piece was applied to the inside of  the bellows. I had to use _something _to cover the gaping hole. I tried leather at first but it did not work well for this purpose.  I was not aware of mulberry paper before reading the OP's post and I will look into that. I believe silk is also used to repair bellows but I've never tried it.


----------



## unpopular

THE HORROR!!!!


----------



## table1349

compur said:


> This is how I once repaired the bellows on a Mamiya Six folder:
> 
> Mamiya
> 
> I don't know if the OP would approve but I think I preserved the appearance of the camera at least. I did use a small piece of tape in the process but it was gaffers tape which is a flexible, durable non-plastic product made of rubberized cloth and is not at all like most tapes. Only a small piece was applied to the inside of  the bellows. I had to use _something _to cover the gaping hole. I tried leather at first but it did not work well for this purpose.  I was not aware of mulberry paper before reading the OP's post and I will look into that. I believe silk is also used to repair bellows but I've never tried it.


----------



## chuasam

gryphonslair99 said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it works,  who cares? Cameras are meant to be used and not admired.
> 
> 
> 
> How can one exist with such a bohemian arritude.
Click to expand...

I'm a photographer not a camera enthusiast. I use a d810 because I like the results.


----------



## table1349

chuasam said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it works,  who cares? Cameras are meant to be used and not admired.
> 
> 
> 
> How can one exist with such a bohemian arritude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a photographer not a camera enthusiast. I use a d810 because I like the results.
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeBcos

This is awesome, I have a 1920s Kodak folder I would love to run a roll of film through but the bellows is cracked. Since I only paid $6 for the camera I figure I can risk destroying its value by using electrical tape to fix it. 

You're also looking at the person who recently used liquid electrical tape on a Leica IIIa shutter to fix some pinholes and make it usable again.


----------



## table1349

MikeBcos said:


> This is awesome, I have a 1920s Kodak folder I would love to run a roll of film through but the bellows is cracked. Since I only paid $6 for the camera I figure I can risk destroying its value by using electrical tape to fix it.
> 
> You're also looking at the person who recently used liquid electrical tape on a Leica IIIa shutter to fix some pinholes and make it usable again.








One must keep one's repairs tasteful.


----------



## unpopular

chuasam said:


> I'm a photographer not a camera enthusiast. I use a d810 because I like the results.



wait, what??


----------



## JohnFranklin

compur said:


> This is how I once repaired the bellows on a Mamiya Six folder:
> 
> Mamiya
> 
> I don't know if the OP would approve but I think I preserved the appearance of the camera at least. I did use a small piece of tape in the process but it was gaffers tape which is a flexible, durable non-plastic product made of rubberized cloth and is not at all like most tapes. Only a small piece was applied to the inside of  the bellows. I had to use _something _to cover the gaping hole. I tried leather at first but it did not work well for this purpose.  I was not aware of mulberry paper before reading the OP's post and I will look into that. I believe silk is also used to repair bellows but I've never tried it.



Mulberry paper is incredibly strong and well suited for these sort of repairs.  I use a medium weight Japanese Moriki paper, which is 90% kozo and it is fantastic to work with.  I learned this from my days of repairing rare leather books, mostly for my own collection.  I have many of them in my study.  The entire room smells of rich mahogany.

Anyway, back to the subject of bellow repairs...I suggest you purchase some Moriki paper at a place like Hollander's for that unsightly hole you have in that Mamiya.  You can also pick up some ready made rich starch paste.  You may want to also get a nice set of conservation acrylic paints at a place like Talas, although you may only need black, brown, etc. and not every color.  The trick to a perfect repair is to get the color just right, but this can prove difficult.  If you are as serious about color matching as I am, you should consider a chroma meter, such as the CR-400 by Konica Minolta.  It is a precise color measuring instrument often used in the food industry to keep colors consistent and exact throughout production.  I assure you that a device such as this will take your conservation skills to a new level of greatness.






Here, let me show you some nuances.  What I have laid out there is two strips of kozo.  The one on the right was cut with a sharp edge like the X-Acto you see in the frame.  This is not preferred, because the edges will leave jagged, straight ridges on the area of the repair and not blend in well at all.  When you cut the kozo paper, you need to use your fingers to rip the paper apart so that it leaves the rough fuzzy edges like you see on the left.  Those deckled edges will blend in exceptionally well to the surface of the repair and not leave a noticeable ridge.

I also have a container of methyl cellulose in powder form, of which I mix 5 tbsp of powder to 1 cup of water boiled to precisely 200F.  For those unfamiliar with MC, it is often used to remove glue or paste from the spines of old books.  It is quite remarkable how well it dissolves all types of glue.  But one must remember that MC is not a glue at all, it is an adhesive.  It is versatile and useful for many projects.

I hope this lesson has been enlightening and enjoyable.


----------



## Designer

JohnFranklin; I would like to see an example of a repair that you have done, if that is possible.


----------



## 480sparky

Never once has anyone judged my images by the appearance of my gear.


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> So where do you find this 'camo duct tape'?  I've looked everywhere, but can't see where anyone stocks it.


Camouflage duct tape in stock at Tape Solutions.


----------



## snowbear

Meh.  If it fixes the problem and he camera owner likes the results, then it's fine.  There are so many more things to worry about.


----------



## unpopular

This is posted in the "collector's corner"

I do get what the OP is saying; this is more about restoring an antique than it is about photography - and for that it is good advice.


----------



## compur

^ +1


----------



## vintagesnaps

Since when do people care enough about antique cameras for four pages of conversation?? lol

I was thinking like Compur said, that using a small piece of gaffers tape inside the bellows is better than electrical tape all over it. Somewhere (can't think where) I saw bellows being made and sold to fit inside existing bellows to make the camera usable and keep it intact.

I have antique cameras, and it's not like they're valuable as far as money goes but I don't think I could do that to a camera (slap electrical tape all over it). It depends on the camera. I like to leave them in original condition as much as possible if they're in decent shape. 

And I use cameras (my own, not that I've bought to collect) that look like they've been dragged all over hockey rinks (they were). So with a cheapie camera in crappy shape that's a dime a dozen I might make it usable because it wouldn't be worth it to do actual restoration. I know of someone who decorates the heck out of cheap crappy cameras and they're really cool! I think I'd do that just for fun with some hunk o' junk.


----------



## table1349

Sharon, one feels that you have mistaken the tenor of this thread as well as the responses to this thread.  If one is truly interested in restoring a vintage camera one would contact such establishments as the following.

Re-Manufactured Bellows, Antique Photography Equipment: Turner Bellows: Rochester, NY
Custom Bellows
Camera Bellows | B&H Photo Video

This of course is only a small sampling of establishments that one could engage to acquire the necessary item to repair such a vintage piece of equipment.


----------



## compur

My feelings about the manner in which an antique is restored depends a lot on the antique in question. If someone glued sequins all over an old rusty Ford Pinto I would probably just laugh. But, if someone showed me a Rembrandt that had been “restored” with crayons and Sharpies it would probably ruin my day.

The same goes for antique cameras. My feelings about restoring an old cherry wood view camera wouldn't be the same as they would be for restoring an old Barbie Polaroid.

Some things are just more elegant than other things and it does pain me to see elegance ruined but I don't much care about ruining things that I perceive as cheesy to begin with.

But, not everyone puts the same values on things. I'm sure there are people who view Barbie Polaroids as the height of elegance and others who see cherry wood view cameras as worthless old junk.


----------



## 480sparky

snowbear said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you find this 'camo duct tape'?  I've looked everywhere, but can't see where anyone stocks it.
> 
> 
> 
> Camouflage duct tape in stock at Tape Solutions.
Click to expand...


I still don't see any.


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you find this 'camo duct tape'?  I've looked everywhere, but can't see where anyone stocks it.
> 
> 
> 
> Camouflage duct tape in stock at Tape Solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't see any.
Click to expand...

You need a FLIR monitor.


----------



## table1349

snowbear said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you find this 'camo duct tape'?  I've looked everywhere, but can't see where anyone stocks it.
> 
> 
> 
> Camouflage duct tape in stock at Tape Solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't see any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a FLIR monitor.
Click to expand...

FLIR  is that a fancy abbreviation for glasses???


----------



## 480sparky

snowbear said:


> You need a FLIR monitor.



What about x-ray glasses?


----------



## table1349

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a FLIR monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about x-ray glasses?
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a FLIR monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about x-ray glasses?
Click to expand...

Only if the tape is being worn by someone spectacular.


----------



## minicoop1985

OK, I'll fess up. I poked a hole in the bellows (the side, not the edge) of my Franka Rolfix. I used a combination of liquid electrical tape and the real deal to seal up the hole. Works great and you can't tell it's there. Makes the camera functional (if the shutter blades weren't covered in oil....)


----------



## table1349

minicoop1985 said:


> OK, I'll fess up. I poked a hole in the bellows (the side, not the edge) of my Franka Rolfix. I used a combination of liquid electrical tape and the real deal to seal up the hole. Works great and you can't tell it's there. Makes the camera functional (if the shutter blades weren't covered in oil....)




 

For one to intentionally inflict damage upon ones own vintage Franka Rolfix is a mortal sin of the most grievous nature to the photography god Silver Nitrate.  Only to further commit another mortal sin in affecting such a shoddy repair with the use of liquid and physical electrical tape.

May the photography gods freeze your shutters, fungi you lenses and derail your rails.


----------



## bogeyguy

gryphonslair99 said:


> JohnFranklin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely disgusting.  I marvel at the ignorance of the vulgar folk who resort to such crude measures.  The camera is ruined after the tape is applied, that much is obvious.  The chemicals on the tape will transfer to the original material and permanently destroy it, as it cannot be removed without damage.  Yet, I continue to read tutorials on the internet advocating for this very practice!
> 
> Look at this poor camera, ruined by an amateur who did not even attempt to match the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not conservation.  It is destruction.  These camera bellows were often made of leather, which means you should use _leather_ to repair the light leaks!
> 
> The leather should be thinly pared and attached with a reversible adhesive such as methyl cellulose, rice starch paste, or wheat paste.  Another technique would be to use Japanese kozo paper (known to the English as Mulberry paper), and attached with the methyl cellulose, rice starch or wheat paste and then painted black with professional conservation quality acrylic paint.
> 
> Here is another destroyed camera with electrical tape all over the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amateur fiend even proudly photographs the electrical tape next to the camera.  Electrical tape is for electricians, not photographers.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen when that tape is removed years later?  My goodness, it is quite horrendous to imagine!  *The camera has lost all collectible value.*  After this abomination, the camera will have to be fully restored using new materials at a great cost.
> 
> The historical and cultural value of these cameras are being destroyed.
> 
> Stop this madness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must concur with our querulously verbose OP.  Electrical Tape should definitely have not been used. The person should have used duct tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would suggest using camo duct tape so the repair couldn't bee seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must progress now to my terrace as it is in need of truncation via the use of a mechanical cutter. I bid you all well until our next assemblage at this most revered symposium.
Click to expand...

If it can't be fixed with duct tape, it isn't broken.


----------



## limr

compur said:


> My feelings about the manner in which an antique is restored depends a lot on the antique in question. If someone glued sequins all over an old rusty Ford Pinto I would probably just laugh. But, if someone showed me a Rembrandt that had been “restored” with crayons and Sharpies it would probably ruin my day.
> 
> The same goes for antique cameras. My feelings about restoring an old cherry wood view camera wouldn't be the same as they would be for restoring an old Barbie Polaroid.
> 
> Some things are just more elegant than other things and it does pain me to see elegance ruined but I don't much care about ruining things that I perceive as cheesy to begin with.
> 
> But, not everyone puts the same values on things. I'm sure there are people who view Barbie Polaroids as the height of elegance and others who see cherry wood view cameras as worthless old junk.



I agree that I would personally take more care on some cameras than others. However, it also wouldn't bother me as much if I had to use an inelegant fix on a more elegant camera if that was the only way at the time to return the camera to a functional state. For me, the ability to use the camera ultimately outweighs any aesthetic concerns. I buy cameras to use them, not display them.

And who knows - the "ruined" state of the camera might become its new charm, just like this fresco restoration  
http://nypost.com/2016/03/12/infamous-botched-jesus-painting-now-a-major-tourist-attraction/


----------



## compur

Mea culpa -- I too am guilty of my share of quick and dirty fixes on cameras over the years.


----------



## table1349

bogeyguy said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnFranklin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely disgusting.  I marvel at the ignorance of the vulgar folk who resort to such crude measures.  The camera is ruined after the tape is applied, that much is obvious.  The chemicals on the tape will transfer to the original material and permanently destroy it, as it cannot be removed without damage.  Yet, I continue to read tutorials on the internet advocating for this very practice!
> 
> Look at this poor camera, ruined by an amateur who did not even attempt to match the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not conservation.  It is destruction.  These camera bellows were often made of leather, which means you should use _leather_ to repair the light leaks!
> 
> The leather should be thinly pared and attached with a reversible adhesive such as methyl cellulose, rice starch paste, or wheat paste.  Another technique would be to use Japanese kozo paper (known to the English as Mulberry paper), and attached with the methyl cellulose, rice starch or wheat paste and then painted black with professional conservation quality acrylic paint.
> 
> Here is another destroyed camera with electrical tape all over the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amateur fiend even proudly photographs the electrical tape next to the camera.  Electrical tape is for electricians, not photographers.
> 
> What do you think is going to happen when that tape is removed years later?  My goodness, it is quite horrendous to imagine!  *The camera has lost all collectible value.*  After this abomination, the camera will have to be fully restored using new materials at a great cost.
> 
> The historical and cultural value of these cameras are being destroyed.
> 
> Stop this madness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must concur with our querulously verbose OP.  Electrical Tape should definitely have not been used. The person should have used duct tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would suggest using camo duct tape so the repair couldn't bee seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must progress now to my terrace as it is in need of truncation via the use of a mechanical cutter. I bid you all well until our next assemblage at this most revered symposium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it can't be fixed with duct tape, it isn't broken.
Click to expand...

Ah Contraire Pierre.  One must understand the fundamentals of repair.  Duct Tape is not always the answer.  


 

One must never forget the never ending uses of WD-40


----------



## table1349

Instead of bitching about a little tape, if you want something to ***** about, or marvel over, either is acceptable, then take a look at this.  





This Working Camera Is Made Of LEGO, Cardboard, Duct Tape and (We Assume) Dark Magic

I want one.


----------

